# One Year's Progress on Rootless Paphiopedilum



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 22, 2017)

This is Shun-Fa Golden x delenatii in June-July 2016.
The main growth had root rot and the came off at its base.
It already had a couple of small bumps, which were to be roots later.
I potted this rootless portion in sphagnum moss in 3inch plastic pot with two bamboo skewers as support so the plant won't wobble around.







How they are after one year under T8 light ( four tubes were too much for most of my plants, so I've been using only two or three depending on the distance between the light source and the plants. These two were grown under 3 tubes with about two feet above the plants)

The pot on the right in the photo below is the same pot from the picture above.
The remaining little stub grew big and it developed its own pup with lots of active roots circling around inside the pot.

The smaller pot on the left is the rootless main growth. 
It had this very long period of inactivity other than growing roots.
A tiny little plant started to grow out of the center just a few months ago.











I see five very long and active roots inside the pot.
Hangianum hybrids are root champions along with my multi-floral hybrids.


----------



## abax (Jun 22, 2017)

Great save and a new little plant to boot!


----------



## Mark Karayannis (Jun 23, 2017)

Job well done. Congrats


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 23, 2017)

well done.


----------



## gego (Jun 23, 2017)

Good job. Thanks for sharing your ideas. very informative.


----------



## Brabantia (Jun 23, 2017)

Good job! How do you feed your plant during this recovery period ? Do you use hormones and or high phosphate fertilyser ? Do you use foliar fertilisation ?


Envoyé de mon Nexus 9 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 23, 2017)

No feeding while rootless. Once the roots were somewhat established, I fertilized about once a month. I don't feed a lot. 
Usually once or twice a month while plants are in active growth. 
Other times, no fertilizing.


----------



## Tom Reddick (Jun 23, 2017)

Brilliant- well done.


----------



## Dung Lung (Jun 26, 2017)

I admire. Excellent job


----------

